# Madam's Place 2011



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

These are few of my projects and props ... many were inspired and blatantly copied from this forum ... I am sincerely grateful for all of the ideas, sharing and instructions. As a result, this was my best Halloween ever. I'll just post a few at a time so as not to overwhelm you. 


Grow your own zombie plant


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Second Batch of Madam's Place Photos


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Third batch of Madam's Place photos


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Very cool display! Wow, you were so creative with all those different areas and the little skeletons! I got a few little skellies this year but had no idea what I could do with them. Now I've got tons of ideas for next year, thanks!!  Great job!!

Oh, and I love the bread coffin thing too! That's pure genius! Never seen that before!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You did an awesome job! Something to see at every turn


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice work on everything!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Outstanding displays Madam!!  Love your humor along with the creepiness and your hearse is amazing!!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Madam it is all awesome!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Madam I love yoru whole house such a great imagination. GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh yes you are definately the godmother of halloween! Incredible displays!


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

there's a lot of weird scary stuff going on there. Where do you store everything? 

love the fireplace and the creepy dark hallway with the black creepy cloth on the ceiling. Great work


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

great haunt!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Just found this thread. Lots of great ideas. Good job!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Every picture had something I wanted to comment on. So much detail everywhere. So I will condense my gushing to say I especially loved the hearse and the danger man cooking sign <- too funny!


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words ... those photos were from the year before last ... I thought I had posted last years as well ... a few changes, a new hearse driver and a couple more life size witches and alien ... which I might say drew a lot of attention. Hope you are inspired and motivated ... start planning ...

Cheers
~M


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

You will definitely be inspired by all the great artistic talents found here ... get motivated and inspired ... start planning and building and creating. Most of all, have fun!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Found this via Pinterest!! FABULOUS!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I also love the hearse! Where did you get that huge crystal ball---did you make it? Please share details. Love the witches and would love to see last year's changes. 

I also do a coffin dip with the loaf of pumpernickel bread. I use a big pretzel stick on the front as a handle. I will be using your idea of the small bread sticks on the lid, too!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I also love your sign and the witch room with the hats and the one with clothes hanging on the chest. I did two bedrooms as witch boo-tiques this year with clothes, hats, props, jewelry as decoration and signs to fit the theme.


----------

